# New HCC Maui property



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 16, 2008)

HCC has a new Maui property!

This is property is unlike anything in their portfolio and will offer HCC members a truly unique experience. The property is up in the hills just outside of Wailea and is about a 15 minute drive into town. 

The house is approximately 2,775 square feet and has 4 BR’s, 3 ½ BA’s, private pool, gorgeous ocean views and it *has a private par 3 golf course! *

That's correct...the house has it's own golf course in the back yard.

The house sits on about 2 acres, which the previous owners turned it into the course. 

There are 2 putting greens but 9 different tee boxes. 

They are in the process of switching out some furniture but these will give you an idea of the property.

Here is a link to the photos:

http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f4/high-country-club-new-maui-property-377.html


----------



## saluki (Jan 16, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> There are 2 *butting* greens but 9 different tee boxes. [/URL]



Bill-

This property sounds great but this part sounds a bit kinky.

Wow! I just looked at the photos via your link - sweet place!

Does HCC now own the new Maui & Steamboat properties as a result of the relationship with this new investor? Or are they some sort of lease arrangement?


----------



## steve b (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow this house is awesome.  High Country continues to outdo itself.
When will this house be ready for bookings?
steve b


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 16, 2008)

saluki said:


> Bill-
> 
> This property sounds great but this part sounds a bit kinky.
> 
> ...



I fixed my typo..thanks.

Yes, HCC owns the two properties (not leased) as the title was transferred plus some cash to HCC in exchange for some shares of ownership in the company.

Apparently, the new investor likes HCC business model better than others and thinks it can scale better as it is the lowest priced DC.


----------



## travelguy (Jan 17, 2008)

This new Flagship property, along with the new Steamboat Springs Flagship property, make a great addition to the High Country Club line-up.  The best part of this addition is that it doubles the availability of HCC properties in Maui.  I'm thrilled to stay at this new Maui property or "slum it" at the current Maui property!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 17, 2008)

I am NOT aware of any DC (other than HCC) that has their own private golf course in the backyard.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah ... but you gotta mow the grass with a push mower, after you've made your own beds! 

PS...what are all the ladders for ... the upstairs bedrooms?



Steamboat Bill said:


> I am NOT aware of any DC (other than HCC) that has their own private golf course in the backyard.


----------



## Bourne (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow. 

It has been 24 hrs since the time you could reserve it and 75% of the days have been spoken for...


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 1, 2008)

75% booked in 24 hours?  So  much for the 1/6 ratio.

Why do they list it as a 'beach' location ... isn't it a 40 minute drive to the beach?  Looks more like a mountain location to me.


----------



## Bourne (Feb 1, 2008)

If properties were booked at a ratio of 1/6, the industry would collapse. Average usage has to be around 50-70%. 

Who said it was listed as a beach location. I don't see it on the website.


----------



## Tedpilot (Feb 1, 2008)

PWRSHIFT - Are you a "closet" HCC member?  Seems that the only place that HCC even classifies thsi anything close to a beach is under the member reservation portion.

Ted


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 2, 2008)

Non members can call HCC for an ID and Password to access the reservation system to see how it works while considering membership.


----------



## travelguy (Feb 2, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Non members can call HCC for an ID and Password to access the reservation system to see how it works while considering membership.



I was told that they stopped that program awhile ago.  Do they still allow temporary access to the reservation system?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 2, 2008)

travelguy said:


> I was told that they stopped that program awhile ago.  Do they still allow temporary access to the reservation system?



I know they used to allow it and have not hear that they stopped it. I think it is a good idea to show total transparency of the club.

I have done some searches for people that PMed me asking about availability as it is pretty easy to do.

I would expect that the new Maui property will be a very high demand property for the next year or two as it is so unique.


----------



## saluki (Feb 2, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Non members can call HCC for an ID and Password to access the reservation system to see how it works while considering membership.



Hmmm...still did not answer Tedpilot's question:



> PWRSHIFT - Are you a "closet" HCC member?


----------



## travelguy (Feb 5, 2008)

*Radio Silence from the Great White North*



saluki said:


> Hmmm...still did not answer Tedpilot's question:



Quote:
PWRSHIFT - Are you a "closet" HCC member?  


And still no answer from the usually very vocal Pwrshift??????


----------



## oldkey (Feb 23, 2008)

*Kula Greens - From our visit today*

Using this as a placeholder until I can get back, clean up the pictures and put them on an easier to use .Mac site.

http://www.putfile.com/album/178360


----------



## oldkey (Feb 29, 2008)

*Kula Greens Pics*

....placed on an easier site to use....

http://gallery.mac.com/thehannafamily#100067


----------



## vivalour (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks very beautiful and peaceful. Any other homes/resorts in the immediate area???


----------



## oldkey (Feb 29, 2008)

*Homes, yes...*

......a few of the pics are actually of the neighbors homes. Resorts.....no....this is way, way off the tourist path.....completely residential, though just off the road up to Haleakala.  We got quite lost looking for it, driving by a few miles of some of the largest cacti I have ever seen. Once we discovered the "back way" thanks to Casey, it took about 20 minutes to get to the edge of Kahalui. Waiela is a good 15 minutes more to get to the beaches.

If you want peace and quiet and to be left alone (or want to have one heck of a party while being left alone) stay there. If you need constant distractions, shopping, things to do......you may hate it there. Trips to the beach will be at least a half day event.....no strolling anywhere from the house.

But man is it cool.....


----------



## whatmough (Mar 21, 2008)

Our friends are in Maui now staying at the new HCC Maui property and enjoying the backyard golf and the hundreds of birds seranading them each morning. Can't wait till we go next November.
How much is the Maui property worth? Here's a link to to the website advertising the vacation home prior to the sale to HCC.

Vacation Rentals: North Maui HI, US - KULA GREENS GOLF ESTATE: A golfer's paradise!

Is High Country Club a great deal or what!


----------

